# Where to get FreeBSD and what mean P28 in version name?



## dafirst (Jan 4, 2011)

I want to get 4.7-RELEASE-p28.
I don't know what mean RELEASE-p28...
FreeBSD ftp-archive containes is only 4.7-RELEASE version.
What I must to do or where I can find the answer on this question?

thank for the help


----------



## mk (Jan 4, 2011)

This is very old release of FreeBSD. p28 mean that there is 28 incorporated security patches in that specific installation. You need to download 4.7 release iso,install it, then sync the latest for that branch source code follow the instructions in /usr/src/UPDATING and handbook of course. But share with us why you need such an old release?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2011)

4.7 is NOT supported anymore.

Supported FreeBSD Releases

Getting FreeBSD


----------



## dafirst (Jan 4, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> 4.7 is NOT supported anymore.



What are the problems I will face using an unsupported release?
And, can I apply seÑurity patches on it?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2011)

dafirst said:
			
		

> What are the problems I will face using an unsupported release?
> And, can I apply seÑurity patches on it?



Any new security issue will not be fixed.


----------



## dafirst (Jan 4, 2011)

mk said:
			
		

> This is very old release of FreeBSD. p28 mean that there is 28 incorporated security patches in that specific installation. You need to download 4.7 release iso,install it, then sync the latest for that branch source code follow the instructions in /usr/src/UPDATING and handbook of course. But share with us why you need such an old release?


thx for the reply


----------



## dafirst (Jan 4, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Any new security issue will not be fixed.



tnx


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 4, 2011)

Do *not* put this system on the Internet. A version *that* old will have several remotely exploitable security issues, and there are likely dozens of ports that cannot be installed on it anymore.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 4, 2011)

More likely that there are *only* a dozen ports that *will* install on it.  If even that many.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 5, 2011)

DragonflyBSD the logical continuation of 4.* series FreeBSD =)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 5, 2011)

And if you *do* decide to put it on the Internet, please mail your IP address to the Spamhaus people.


----------

